# Lung Function Test



## Friep (14/9/17)

Good day

Went for my annual lung function test today.
The results where positive a definite improvement from my last one when I still was a smoker.

Some background info: 
Last year March I started working in the mining industry and went for a lung function test. The results where terrible I was a two pack a day smoker for an extremely long time. Doc said I have to quit or in less than five years time I will have emphysema. Thats when I decided I have to make a plan. Started vapeing and haven't touched a cigarette since. Back then I was fit ran 5km a day and went to the gym and ate healty ect.

Currently I am not following an healthy lifestyle as my time became a bit less with a new addition to the family. In my current overweight state and with having the flu while doing my lung function test today my lungs are still in a better condition while vaping than when I smoked.

Keep on vaping and to those struggling to kick the smoking habit keep on trying the benefits are real...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 12


----------



## Roodt (14/9/17)

I can vouch for these kind of results.

A year back while still working at a company where we did annual lung function tests i could actually see my lung capacity slowly deteriorating year after year (smoking 30 a day). I then took up vaping, never fully quiting the fags, but dropped to 2 or 3 fags a day. After 6 months of this, i did my annual test and regained 3% of my lung capacity from the previous test.
Would love to see where i am at now.
Ps, it wasn't due to exercise or a healthier lifestyle, i am far too bloody lazy for gym or running and the closest i get to sport is shouting at the TV every weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (14/9/17)

Friep said:


> Good day
> 
> Went for my annual lung function test today.
> The results where positive a definite improvement from my last one when I still was a smoker.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

